# Making the Decision :(



## KMachen (Dec 10, 2015)

My heart is broken today as I have made the decision to put my baby Sadie down. Her mobility is decreasing everyday and she cried in pain while trying to run a few days ago. Its harder to get up and down, she's lost most of her muscle mass in her hind legs, and carries almost all of her weight on her front legs. She is just shy of her 4th birthday. Sadie has been my best friend and lifesaver thru some of the most trying times in my life. When I got Sadie I imagined such a long life with her, I had no idea hip dysplasia would cut it so short. 
She will always be my best friend and companion and I never really knew how hard this day would be. Please send any well wishes, prayers and good vibes if you can


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm sending well wishes, but I must ask if surgery is an option. My 4.5 yr old just had her first surgery in December and the next one probably in June. She healed nicely and runs and plays with no issues.


----------



## KMachen (Dec 10, 2015)

Unfortunately, it is not an option for us. I just hope she had a good life and that she knows how much she was loved


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

:hugs:I am so sorry that you and Sadie are going through this. Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you and to Sadie. I know that she knows how much you love her . Believe that.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl Sadie.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so sorry for you and Sadie. She won't be in pain any longer and when you meet again you can start up where you left off.

She knows you love her.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh this really stinks. I am so sorry. My Kayos had her hips replaced at 4.5 and is now 13. Total hip replacement is very expensive but would the far less costly FHO be within your ability? 

Hugs.


----------



## KMachen (Dec 10, 2015)

Unfortunately no, for several reasons, but basically times are tough for us right now. Her appointment is for Thursday morning, I'm trying to soak up every second of time with her. I had no idea this would be so hard, I always told myself that I would accept it when that day came and when I saw my sweet girl in pain that I could do what was best for her, but this is unbearable...


----------



## Aviorwolf (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't know what Sadie's diagnosis is, but if it's hip dysplasia, have you tried Deramaxx? This was a miracle drug for my Kira. At 13 she went from just lying down to chasing the hose in the back yard. She tolerated the drug fine and died in December, having lived a good life until the day she died from unrelated causes. Sure, the horror stories are out there, but for many dogs it is literally a life saver. Whatever you decide, best wishes.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

KMachen, so sorry you and your girl are going through this. Hoping for a miracle for you, and for strength. It may be much harder for you afterwards. Best wishes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

